# Yarn Bowls



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

i have become fascinated with yarn bowls. If you look on Etsy, there are so many to choose from and most of them so incredibly beautiful. DonnieK received a beautiful one from a friend who works with disabled individuals who made the bowls. 

I'm thinking that a large bowl would be the most useful, one that holds 2 skeins or cakes of yarn and has 2 j-slots and multiple holes. Needless to say, the few that I saw were EXPENSIVE. So now I'm contemplating taking a ceramics class to make my own.

My question is how many of you have yarn bowls? Do you use them or are they merely decoration? How many skeins/cakes fit into your yarn bowl? Can you post a picture of your bowl? (I LOVE looking at the pictures of them!!!!)


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

I actually just crocheted a basket (with some leftover very bulky yarn), with a small handle and use it as a yarn bowl (passing the yarn through the small handle). easy and cheap but works fine and you can make a few of different sizes.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

I just purchased a small wooden salad bowl from Ikea, it holds 3 cakes of yarn. It's teak wood, nice light color and looks great on my table or on the floor next to where I sit to work.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine was a gift several years ago and I like it, but it is limited because it has a hole, not a slot, so you can't change yarns easily.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I use a clay pot a potter friend of mine made for me. Originally it was for a plant but I use it as a knitting bowl and it looks rustic and original. It holds a large ball of yarn and I find that it isn't necessary to have the yarn go though a hole in the side as the yarn never gets tangled and never pops out of the pot. I would recommend before you spend the money, try a pot and see how it works.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine is a basket set on the floor next to my chair.
Nice, because it is deep enough that the balls don't pop out when I pull on the yarn, and I can plop the project in it when I stop knitting. It's got a bag inside that closes with a string, so it stays dust-free.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I have to agree with Mercygirl76. I too, look at the yarn bowls a lot. The cutest one I saw was a blue jean shorts bowl and the yarn came out of the pockets. But I take my yarn projects with me all the time and it is just as easy to leave the yarn and needles in a knitting bag. But I wouldn't mind having a pretty bowl just sitting on the end table or on the floor next to "my spot" on the couch.


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a yarn bowl that I love. It has a slot that you can take the working yarn out when you need to.

I also saw a yarn bowl on etsy yesterday that had a lid and a handle. I think that would be very useful.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Ice cream bucket with holes in the lid for yarn. I've always been going to cut a circle of fabric, put elastic around the edge to slip over it to pretty it up, but haven't got around to it yet. It works as it is. 
The yarn bowls I've seen are beautiful, but in my opinion are expensive and not really necessary. A nice thing to give as a special gift for someone, but I'd never buy one for myself.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

jocelynedenault said:


> I actually just crocheted a basket (with some leftover very bulky yarn), with a small handle and use it as a yarn bowl (passing the yarn through the small handle). easy and cheap but works fine and you can make a few of different sizes.


That is an INGENIOUS idea!!! Love this idea!!! Hmmm....thinking cap is on....!!!


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't want to discourage you from taking a ceramics class but as someone with a college degree in ceramics, I want you to know that the learning curve for making something on a potters wheel is very steep.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Timeflies54 said:


> I have to agree with Mercygirl76. I too, look at the yarn bowls a lot. The cutest one I saw was a blue jean shorts bowl and the yarn came out of the pockets. But I take my yarn projects with me all the time and it is just as easy to leave the yarn and needles in a knitting bag. But I wouldn't mind having a pretty bowl just sitting on the end table or on the floor next to "my spot" on the couch.


I KNOW!!! I keep looking at them!! But I found out I can take a pottery class, get help designing my own, glaze it, have it fired and with a Groupon, pay less than half of what it would cost to purchase one.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I second the basket idea. It looks very neat and tidy on the floor next to my chair, and it works well, as previously stated. Matter of fact, I have several baskets in several sizes that hold various UFOs (much to the chagrin of my house-mate), but I can fit all the "toys" that goes with each project in each basket. When I decide to switch projects, I only have to swap one basket for another! For the way I knit, and where, I'd be afraid that a ceramic bowl might get kicked, or otherwise damage. My basket just gets moved slightly if that happens. I love my baskets!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

MtKnitter said:


> I don't want to discourage you from taking a ceramics class but as someone with a college degree in ceramics, I want you to know that the learning curve for making something on a potters wheel is very steep.


You are so correct. I took a ceramics class in high school and do have some VERY limited experience on the wheel. It's been ages since I've done anything. There are two studios here that offer classes with A LOT of help on the wheel by the resident artist, which I know I will need!! I think this will be really fun.

MtKnitter, do you create yarn bowls? If so, do you sell them on a website or on Etsy?


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd rather buy yarn. There are too many DIY "yarn bowls" ideas available, as you can see by reading some of the other posts.


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

I've started doing a lot more machine knitting rather than my pottery. it became such a chore to lug the heavy pottery around to craft shows. I still have all my pottery making equipment and i probably should make some yarn bowls, even if i do nothing else, because they would go so well with the knitting that i do and the alpaca yarn that I sell. But , no- don't sell yarn bowls.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

baskets work great, or put your ball or balls of yarn in zip lock bags down inside your tote sitting on the floor next to your "space". Works well when you're there as well as good to go.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I just don't see the need for yarn bowls! Unless from a beauty aspect, you can certainly come up with something cheaper and homemade.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I wouldn't waste my money on a yarn bowl as I always take the yarn from the middle of the ball so it never "jumps" around! I would rather spend the money on more yarn!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't have a yarn bowl, but I do use an old 4 liter ice cream pail


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

mines a cardboard box lol


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

There's functional and then there's beautiful objects that enrich our lives.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I have to say I agree with MtKnitter. A yarn bowl is NOT necessary, but they sure add to my enjoyment of knitting and my home's décor.

I have all sorts of "containers" to hold my yarn while I knit and just for "display" in my knitting area. Some are actual yarn bowls and some are just little decorative pieces.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

MtKnitter said:


> There's functional and then there's beautiful objects that enrich our lives.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahhhhh, Amy, SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!

THAT'S exactly what I mean!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

P.S. LOVE the teapot!!!!!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I have to admit, I really love the slotted ceramic bowls I have seen on Etsy - but I haven't splurged yet. YEs, the ones I like best are the most expensive - figures, right ??


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

I received a wooden yarn bowl for Mother's Day. I love it. Here is a link to the company it came from. Mine is a little deeper than the one shown. I would like to have it bigger though to accommodate 2 balls of yarn with 2 J Slots. I like wood because if I had ceramic, I'm sure it would get broken somehow. There is a nice pad on the bottom of the bowl, so there is no scratching of furniture and it stays put.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/150097878/handmade-maple-wooden-yarn-bowl-knitting?ref=related-0


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine is a huge wooden salad bowl on a stand. I also have several wire waste baskets which WIPs.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I have to say I agree with MtKnitter. A yarn bowl is NOT necessary, but they sure add to my enjoyment of knitting and my home's décor.
> 
> I have all sorts of "containers" to hold my yarn while I knit and just for "display" in my knitting area. Some are actual yarn bowls and some are just little decorative pieces.


They are all beautiful, and I'm sure you have given a lot of us some ideas "outside the box/bowl". Inventive genius at work!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, geez, SouthernGirl..... I recall someone posting about a salad bowl on a stand (possibly you) and I thought I MUST have one. Of course I had since forgotten, but now it's back on my mind!

Momcos.... YOU have one with TWO slots to accommodate TWO balls of yarn?! AND you've gone and provided a link?!?!?!

Don't you ladies recognize when someone has a problem?!?!?

You wouldn't take an alcoholic to a bar, now would you?!?!?! Giggle, giggle, giggle....


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

One of my daughters bought me one for my birthday this year, I love it and use it all the time, it's the first large double sided bowl on this site with the cats one each side http://www.carcoarpottery.com/other_pottery_26.html


----------



## jamie46 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have twne. Is the size of a punch bowl and lives in the basement as three edges are sharp enough to cut the yarn. The other is a red ceramic bowl with two slits and holes..It is bpurely decrative because it is too shallow to keep the yarn in the bowl.. O have .my mind set on a Beauttiful. Po Deep bowl when I have the moneby.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont use a knitting bowl. But I remember when I was younger
My mother and Grandmother used to knit from a plastic bag which had a small plastic circle to grip the top of the bag and the wool was coming up through the circle disk in the bag.
I dont know if these are available or if you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

A large sugar bowl with the yarn resting in the spoon groove. You can even open the lid to get your yarn out.


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

Peanut Patty - instead of using a fabric to cover your "yarn bowl" why not use contact paper...you would have an endless amount of designs to choose from.


----------



## Cajun Knitter (Aug 10, 2013)

This is my first time posting. Went to Clayfish Bisque and found wonton bowl with chopsticks going across through a hole and thought it would make a great yarn bowl. I bought it , took it home, took a small saw and made a slit in hole so I could transfer yarn if needed and sanded it smooth. Then it took 3 trips back to paint the sheep inside and out and a red thread yarn running all over. I painted the Chinese symbol for sheep(both of my young daughters are adopted from China). It cost about $25 and I LOVE it!!! Can run small set of long needles across the bowl through the hole.


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

Peanut Patty, you could also cover your "yarn bowl" with contact paper. Oops, I seem to have posted this twice. So sorry


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Several of us took a class for a jacket that used a strand of sock weight yarn and a strand of lace weight silk held together. We were advised to use a small to medium sized gift shopping bag to hold the yarn. It worked like a charm as the height was just enough for the yarn to move evenly, the flat bottom would sit anywhere and the project knit in strips fit inside easily for portability.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

MtKnitter said:


> I don't want to discourage you from taking a ceramics class but as someone with a college degree in ceramics, I want you to know that the learning curve for making something on a potters wheel is very steep.


I totally agree too!!! I did ceramics at teachers' college in the late 60's & couldn't get to work the potter's wheel at all. It wasn't till many years later I realised the wheels I had been trying to work on were all set for right-handers. The lecturer never considered that those of us who were left-handed needed to set the wheel in the opposite direction!!!! That said it is still a difficult task.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I read somewhere that a teapot works well. You can often pick up a pretty one at the Goodwill or Antique shop.


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a wooden yarn bowl on a stand, but putting the skein (s) in a plastic zip-lock bag (s) leaving a small opening for the yarn to thread through works better, it's portable, yarn can fall on floor, cat can't get it, nothing gets tangled. It wasn't my idea- my neighbor does it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

MtKnitter said:


> I don't want to discourage you from taking a ceramics class but as someone with a college degree in ceramics, I want you to know that the learning curve for making something on a potters wheel is very steep.


 In addition, I would think that by the time you paid for the class and materials you will have spent way more than the cost of one on Etsy or anywhere else. 
Check your local fairs that are going on now. More than likely there will be potters with yarn bowls for sale.


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,
I received a yarn bowl as a Christmas gift two years ago and I use it everyday.


----------



## teknits (Aug 10, 2013)

If you look on the Interweave Knits website they had a pattern for "Dumpling Bags" in a small and larger size that were bowl shaped felted purses. Easy to make and the felting can be shaped the way you want and then cut. They can be easily decorated too. I believe it's a 2006 issue.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of pottery in any shape or form. I would consider a wood one but I LOVE the idea of the ice cream bucket-----now to get to the pantry and see if I can find the empty one that I just "couldn't" throw away because I "might need it someday: LOL"


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

I, too, love yarn bowls. I also would rather spend my knitting budget on yarn. However, I was checking out a thrift store and spotted a beautiful bowl. When I picked it up, I found the yarn slot! So, for $3.25, I have a beautiful yarn bowl!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

I purchased one from Etsy that has a slot and a handle which I love. I also have a very pretty wood bowl that I also use. Both hold I ball of yarn and look nice sitting on my table when not in use.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have three and love them. I would only buy ones that have a slot though. The ones with a hole are nice but if you want to take your project out you cannot. My bowls have both a slot and a hole. I only use the slot. I have a wooden one and love it because I can take it with me and no worries about breaking it. I then have a large and a small pottery one. they are all great but yes they are costly.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Peanut patty, I have saved several of those ice cream buckets to store things in, but just a few days ago, I realized how handy it is to carry my knitting out to the porch. Nice size, and I can include a phone and iPod!


----------



## xta018 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a friend that throws them (she's a potter) and I love them! I can leave my knitting out and it looks neat.


----------



## LRMaxwell (Jun 8, 2013)

I did get a ceramic bowl on etsy that I love. It wasn't one of the real expensive ones but it is very pretty and it looks nice on the end table. Since I use it practically everyday it was worth it since it keeps the yarn from falling on the floor where the cat can get a hold of it.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

I too have three bowls, two are beautiful hand turned wood and one is a lovely ceramic. All are very deep and hold at least 3 skeins. I love to sit them on my lap or put on the floor next to me. The ceramic is a bit too heavy for my lap so he is the floor model! When purchasing a bowl think of where and how you will use it. my favorite one has a kitty sitting atop the bowl to hook in the yarn, that one sits next to me on the sofa! 
Love bowls!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I just went to a ceramic class last week and made my own. in fact I go in to pick it up this morning. I too looked at the ones on line and fell in love with the cat one! may still wind up having to get that one. a girl can have twooooooooo can't she?? lols Linda


Mercygirl76 said:


> i have become fascinated with yarn bowls. If you look on Etsy, there are so many to choose from and most of them so incredibly beautiful. DonnieK received a beautiful one from a friend who works with disabled individuals who made the bowls.
> 
> I'm thinking that a large bowl would be the most useful, one that holds 2 skeins or cakes of yarn and has 2 j-slots and multiple holes. Needless to say, the few that I saw were EXPENSIVE. So now I'm contemplating taking a ceramics class to make my own.
> 
> My question is how many of you have yarn bowls? Do you use them or are they merely decoration? How many skeins/cakes fit into your yarn bowl? Can you post a picture of your bowl? (I LOVE looking at the pictures of them!!!!)


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

My daughter gave me a beautiful ceramic yarn bowl for my birthday. It has an s shaped opening on one side and two holes on the other. It is very useful.
Phyllis


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

My daughter made mine - it is large enough to hold 2 balls of yarn. One slot no holes and is reasonably heavy. It hasn't been empty since she gave it to me.


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

I bought a beautiful yarn bowl in an art store and although attractive it is not functional enough. Too small.
I have been making bowls from sewing clothesline cord and with 100' I can shape a large one for $7.99 ( the cost of the cord ). Each one is different and I use different colors of thread, also. For a knitting bowl I sew a loop at the top and fasten it with a pretty button to hold in the yarn when knitting.


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

Received an expensive one as a Christmas present several years ago. Sits by the sofa and looks good, but I forget to use it. I am in 2 knitting clubs snd take my yarn with me in a plastic bag for each project in my knitting bag that my preacher made for me. When I do remember to use it I feel so important.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

shanni said:


> One of my daughters bought me one for my birthday this year, I love it and use it all the time, it's the first large double sided bowl on this site with the cats one each side http://www.carcoarpottery.com/other_pottery_26.html


Oh boy.....I am going to get into trouble today !  I can feel my resistance slipping away...


----------



## maeinmo (Oct 15, 2012)

I use a plastic pitcher and can put a cone of yarn in it. Put the lid on and thread through the spout. I can pick it up and take with me to public knitting. I also have a ceramic pitcher bought at resale shop. Put smaller projects in it.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I use pitchers that I bought at the dollar store or Walmart. I would love to have a yarn bowl but these are doing the trick for now.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits, Your photos show so many beautiful and useful containers. I use whatever works for the moment. Crystal bowls that were just sitting unused for years, baskets, zip-lok bags but I still would love to have a large deep yarn bowl with a beautiful blue/green glaze and/or one made of wood. A thing of beauty IS a joy forever! You have surrounded yourself with lovely items. Enjoy!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I found mine t a local Goodwill for like $3. It is a nice size wooden bowl, but find I do not use it much anymore. People in my weekly knitting group buy wooden ones from a man that makes them for $40-75! Beautiful bowls, but that is a lot of money!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

This is my currant yarn holders. Travels to the pool deck easily and everything stays together. It normally rest on the left side of my nest on the sofa. Having no problem making do with teapots and various containers, I still yearn for a beautifully crafted work of art and drop hints all over the family. I may get lucky this year since It taught one grand to knit and she is now scanning the knit sites.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I KNOW!!! I keep looking at them!! But I found out I can take a pottery class, get help designing my own, glaze it, have it fired and with a Groupon, pay less than half of what it would cost to purchase one.


If you are up for it I say go for it. Ceramics are fun. You don't have to throw it on a wheel, you can coil it the way the Indians do. There are other ways of hand forming clay also. The wheel is a wonderful magical thing but it does take time and strength. Most of the studios you describe use precast greenware, (cast in a plaster mold You can carve your slot, choose glaze colors and get it fired. And you will be so proud!


----------



## CheriF (Dec 2, 2012)

I use a disposable Ziploc bowl with a clip attached to the side for the yarn to go through. 

HOWEVER - I will be making one for Christmas with my three grandchildren for my DIL. We make Christmas presents every year. After looking around, I decided we could easily make one from plastic canvas. Each child will be able to make 2 sides. I am already looking for designs for each of them to use. I will connect them together and make the top work like a hinge & close with a button. I can put two slots in the top so she can use 2 skeins of yarn at a time. 

What do you think?


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG, you are so neat and organized but most of all fashionable. I wish I could do like you. Unfortunately I also do sewing, embroidering and beading, and even though I have a small room, I have too much junk. Love you work area and display.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I did purchase a yarn bowl when I first saw them on a link I went to here; I gifted it to my best friend and I then went on binge of seeing "yarn bowl" in many different ways.
Flower pots, salad bowl, vases. May favorite is a lovely 
owl vase -- holds the skein of yarn up right or balls roll out smoothly. Think outside the "bowl". Knit Happy


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> I'm not a big fan of pottery in any shape or form. I would consider a wood one but I LOVE the idea of the ice cream bucket-----now to get to the pantry and see if I can find the empty one that I just "couldn't" throw away because I "might need it someday: LOL"


Oh yeah, I have ice cream buckets all over the place filled with current projects, tests I will get back to later, future projects etc. etc. I recently discovered ice cream in a square bucket and dishwasher detergent in individual packet in an oblong container with a hinged lid that has great possibilities


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cajun Knitter said:


> This is my first time posting. Went to Clayfish Bisque and found wonton bowl with chopsticks going across through a hole and thought it would make a great yarn bowl. I bought it , took it home, took a small saw and made a slit in hole so I could transfer yarn if needed and sanded it smooth. Then it took 3 trips back to paint the sheep inside and out and a red thread yarn running all over. I painted the Chinese symbol for sheep(both of my young daughters are adopted from China). It cost about $25 and I LOVE it!!! Can run small set of long needles across the bowl through the hole.


That is just downright wonderful!!


----------



## becajo (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a beautiful ceramic yarn bowl that I use constantly, but I have been longing for a larger bowl to hold more yarn. I do recommend one with a slot instead of a hole - I have several WIPs amf change the yarn in the bowl fairly often. But you wonderful creative KPers have given me many new ideas. I've used Ziploc bags, but the plastic ice cream buckets are a super idea - an excuse to eat more ice cream!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

You said you wanted it to be big enough to hold more than one skein at a time and that it will have some holes in it and some slots... this sounds pretty large.. do you have the space to place it while you are knitting. This is my problem.. since my couch has recliners I can't have a coffee table.. I can't put it down next to me the 'Fur Babies' would jump up and tip it over or land in the middle of it..  I have a small salad bowl that I put one of those paper clips on.. the heavy kind there was a picture of one here a few months back I have plans of getting the dremmil out and putting a J-slot in it but for now it just holds a small skein of yarn and unless I can get the front room set up where I can knit in there I really can't use it... my end table is on the wrong side of me and get so cluttered, its decoration now, but I have it and I will put it to use some day


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

When I'm at home I use wicker baskets with fabric liners -- I think they were intended to hold toiletries. Cost $25 (on sale) for a set of three in different sizes, the smallest is perfect for gloves/mittens, the largest works for sweaters.

When I'm traveling, I use a Ziploc bag if the project fits in my purse, a canvas tote bag if it doesn't. I keep doodads (small scissors, stitch markers, etc.) in an Altoids tin.

Some day, when there's a lull in my "projects to do" schedule, I'm going to crochet a yarn bowl with the leftover scraps. Planning to make lighter weight removable inner bags to fit in it, one for each working ball and one for balls-in-waiting that go with the project, that I'll be able to take with me, and on the basket, loops that button on one end to capture the working strands of yarn. That way smaller projects won't wander inside the bowl, and I can take out the inner bags if I'm working on an afghan. The whole thing will be a memory of past projects.

Now all I need is a break in the action to get going on this one... ;-)


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

becajo said:


> I have a beautiful ceramic yarn bowl that I use constantly, but I have been longing for a larger bowl to hold more yarn. I do recommend one with a slot instead of a hole - I have several WIPs amf change the yarn in the bowl fairly often. But you wonderful creative KPers have given me many new ideas. I've used Ziploc bags, but the plastic ice cream buckets are a super idea - an excuse to eat more ice cream!


I was told just the opposite about the keyhole/hole. Most people told me it was a bother and better without one. Tended to restrict the yarn too much.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Cajun Knitter said:


> This is my first time posting. Went to Clayfish Bisque and found wonton bowl with chopsticks going across through a hole and thought it would make a great yarn bowl. I bought it , took it home, took a small saw and made a slit in hole so I could transfer yarn if needed and sanded it smooth. Then it took 3 trips back to paint the sheep inside and out and a red thread yarn running all over. I painted the Chinese symbol for sheep(both of my young daughters are adopted from China). It cost about $25 and I LOVE it!!! Can run small set of long needles across the bowl through the hole.


Welcome, Cajun Knitter! I think you are going to be very popular around here.... clever, creative and resourceful... LOVE your bowl!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I splurged and bought myself a yarn bowl for my birthday. It has numerous holes, large and small, in it, and a slot through which I can fit yarn. It holds one ball of yarn, but I'll bet I could fit more than one in if I tried. I use it all the time. I just love it.

Hazel


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I love this post!!! Wow Amy where do you store all those beautiful bowls??? I love seeing all the imagitive and inspiring bowls here... I use my tea pots.. I have 3 that work out of a dozen... the rest have small filter holes inside the pots at the spout so if anyone is looking for a teapot to use... look inside and see that I am talking about if the spout is open then its good to go... 
I have fun using mine but they are not portable and with my current set up in my living room its not easy to use.. I am working on getting me my own knitting area where the puppy can't get to my project and run off!!! I am past the age of going to second hand stores to fill my house with furniture.. so this means I have to wait for the right piece for my front room.. it can be second hand but needs to be specific not any old thing, I want it to be the same style as that green chair in my avatar.. just not that ugly green I have a pair of those chairs and they will be re-upholstered.. again time and searching... When I finish it... I'll have my space with lots of natural light


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I use a small stainless steel mixing bowl. The yarns turns perfectly and never comes out and it is light enough to carry in my bag. It also won't break when I drop it.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

While going through my daughter's "stuff" I discovered a Large Crock type bowl that had belonged to an Auntie that passed away about 35 years ago. I had forgotten that I had given it to my daughter. When I saw it I immediately thought, "yarn bowl", I put a large skein in it and it worked, heavy enough not to move around and deep enough for a BIG skein of yarn. I wouldn't call it really pretty, sort of cream color with a blue stripe but it is "Homey" looking and brings back nice memories.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I would love a yarn bowl, but don't want to buy one now. However I bought a wire basket with a handle at the dollar store that is working fine.when I go to the Rhinebeck(N.Y.) sheep and wool festival I might buy one.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cbjlinda said:


> I just went to a ceramic class last week and made my own. in fact I go in to pick it up this morning. I too looked at the ones on line and fell in love with the cat one! may still wind up having to get that one. a girl can have twooooooooo can't she?? lols Linda


Yes, a girl can have 2 or 3 or 4 ....

I've decided I will take the class. The instructor will help all students with the wheel. I have a Groupon for half off 2 sessions, 1 to prepare and one to fire. The price includes all supplies and firing. Next available class is at the end of the month.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Cajun Knitter said:


> This is my first time posting. Went to Clayfish Bisque and found wonton bowl with chopsticks going across through a hole and thought it would make a great yarn bowl. I bought it , took it home, took a small saw and made a slit in hole so I could transfer yarn if needed and sanded it smooth. Then it took 3 trips back to paint the sheep inside and out and a red thread yarn running all over. I painted the Chinese symbol for sheep(both of my young daughters are adopted from China). It cost about $25 and I LOVE it!!! Can run small set of long needles across the bowl through the hole.


Perfect! The cultural connection is perfect, too!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> If you are up for it I say go for it. Ceramics are fun. You don't have to throw it on a wheel, you can coil it the way the Indians do. There are other ways of hand forming clay also. The wheel is a wonderful magical thing but it does take time and strength. Most of the studios you describe use precast greenware, (cast in a plaster mold You can carve your slot, choose glaze colors and get it fired. And you will be so proud!


Yippee!! This sounds like a plan!!!!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

MtKnitter said:


> I don't want to discourage you from taking a ceramics class but as someone with a college degree in ceramics, I want you to know that the learning curve for making something on a potters wheel is very steep.


On the other hand, the bowl doesn't have to be round. It could be a square box made by the slab method??


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the very same interest in yarn bowls and this Fall will be the third semester of Continuing Ed that I'm signing up for to create a ceramic one. I've been able to make a smaller one but my goal is to make one with an approximate 12" diameter. It make take a while but I'm having having great fun learning a new craft and meeting nice people.

Don't be discouraged - it's great fun and I use the smaller one all the time and as someone mentioned they also make great gifts plus Continuing Ed or Adult Ed is very reasonably priced. Good luck!


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow this was a wonderful post. I have been on the internet looking at them. They are beautiful. But you have given me a lot of ideas! I may even have something here at home that I could use but never thought about it till I read all of the posts. Will also look at some of the second hand shops. Isn't this place just too good. I love it here.
Happy knitting.

Rita


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

I love the idea of a knit and felted yarn bowl.


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

Ok, we'll, I purchased one on Etsy as I was sucked in by the purple color. I love it. I toss it in my knitting bag with the yarn inside it and go wherever. If cost is a factor, do make one out of leftover yarn and felt it, etc. I may try that in the future. I am really happy with mine. What can I say....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> i have become fascinated with yarn bowls. If you look on Etsy, there are so many to choose from and most of them so incredibly beautiful. DonnieK received a beautiful one from a friend who works with disabled individuals who made the bowls.
> 
> I'm thinking that a large bowl would be the most useful, one that holds 2 skeins or cakes of yarn and has 2 j-slots and multiple holes. Needless to say, the few that I saw were EXPENSIVE. So now I'm contemplating taking a ceramics class to make my own.
> 
> My question is how many of you have yarn bowls? Do you use them or are they merely decoration? How many skeins/cakes fit into your yarn bowl? Can you post a picture of your bowl? (I LOVE looking at the pictures of them!!!!)


My husband found this great yarn bowl for my birthday last year. I do some intarsia work and I pull the yarn through the holes in the flower. It never tips, and It is a big enough bowl to use two balls of sock yarn together - I put them in two small plastic ziploc bags under neath whatever hole I use. I just love it. I have another one that is a 'bowl' but I don't like it nearly as much . if you are going to make one yourself I would urge you to try this one -- it is hand built with six 'slabs' fitted together over a base. I used to do hand building and it wouldn't be that difficult. I am seriously thinking of going to a pottery place and asking them if I could use some clay to make a slightly bigger one. pm me if you decide to make one -and need any measurements or suggestions. I have absolutely no hesitation in suggesting this shape. I never use my curved bowl now unless it is a second project.

This is clay, not ceramics -- and it wasn't as pricy as some I have seen. YOu might take the pictures (if you are interested) to a potter and see if they will make one for you like. I missed out that you were looking at ceramics, not pottery. I love working with it - so handy.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

I have purchased 2 lovely yarn bowls, but my favorite is a square tissue box after the original content has been used. I love these "free" yarn bowls for any and all balls of yarn, whether a center pull or not.


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

I too am fascinated by them, look at them all the time, but don't really want to spend the $$ for one!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

MtKnitter said:


> I love the idea of a knit and felted yarn bowl.


Did you see the knitted and felted yarn bowl on yesterdays KP. The second picture may not come out, but I will try. The bowl was lovely.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

I bought a cheap plastic juice pitcher at the grocery store. It has a handle and snap on lid. The snap on lid has a large hole with it's own attached snap on cover. It has room for two balls of yarn and tall enough to hold my knitting needles. In a short while, when the project becomes too big to fit inside the pitcher, the pitcher, the project and additional yarn fits nicely into a beautiful antique basket that once belonged to my grandmother. This basket also has a top and looks lovely next to my recliner. 

It beats the expensive plastic tube noted at a local (it shall remain nameless) craft store.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

It worked so please take a look...


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

dixieknits said:


> I have purchased 2 lovely yarn bowls, but my favorite is a square tissue box after the original content has been used. I love these "free" yarn bowls for any and all balls of yarn, whether a center pull or not.


I like the idea of repurposed items for yarn bowls...kind of makes life interesting in a whole different way. A few years back I purchased a couple of the plastic bottle type yarn holders, and what I didn't like was that with only the one hole, there was no option to take the yarn out without cutting it. On the other hand, I like the bottle type holders if I am dragging the project around in places where there is a lot of earth and things that grow and live in the earth. With an open bag, earth and it's beings can get inside more easily, and on more than one occasion where I've taken a bag out to earth country, I've found various hitchhikers upon arriving home. Or sometimes the cat found them first and in chasing the hitchhikers around the house, left the entire posse cowering in the corner, the yarn tangled, and a good section of my lovely work ripped out.


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

I just use a bowl from my kitchen cupboard, does the job for me.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Here are some odd ball yarn balls made with fabric and silk ribbon embroidery.

This first bowl is one that I made myself. The shapes are hexagons. I started by tracing the hexagon shape onto an upholstery fabric that has a very soft hand, drawing the total number of shapes that I needed for all of the panels. In other words, each panel needs two pieces. I then used that dissolving stuff that is sometimes known as "Solvy" to trace the embroidery pattern to ensure that it was the same on each panel, and then embroidered the pieces for the outside. Once the embroidery was finished, I cut cotton batting that was about 1/16" narrower on all sides of the pattern template, and then cut out all of the pieces marked on the upholstery fabric. Once the pieces were cut from the upholstery fabric, I used the sewing machine to add stay stitching on all of the edges, placing that stay stitching a scant 1/6" toward the seam allowance so that I could fold the stay stitching to the inside as I hand-stitched the pieces together. Once the pieces were cut and stitched, I used the template to carefully press the seam allowances to the inside, being careful not to mash the silk ribbon embroidery. Then I inserted the batting pieces, and then I matched the fronts and backs of each section, and used a blind stitch to attach them. Then I used a blind stitch to attach all of the sections to form a ball, and added the dragon fly to the lid. I use this box mainly for crochet thread.

The second ball, the blue one, was made for me by a friend. The burgundy color ball is very large, and was made for me by a different friend.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I use a soup tureen, the yarn come through the ladle hole in the lid. Good for sock yarn.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 28, 2012)

i allways used some kinda of bowl.. even before they became popular.. i would use my mixing bowls or even cheap bright colored plastic bowls (i break things..on accident of couse). there are many beautiful bowls that are being made and such a great way to display your craft..


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

reb55 said:


> i allways used some kinda of bowl.. even before they became popular.. i would use my mixing bowls or even cheap bright colored plastic bowls (i break things..on accident of couse). there are many beautiful bowls that are being made and such a great way to display your craft..


I tried using small paper sacks, but the pets would pounce on them and run off with them when I least expected it. Eventually I found a pet toy that is a ball that has a battery-operated motor inside that is öff-set by weight, which causes the ball to roll all around in an odd pattern. I put the ball in a small paper sack and kept them busy until I found a different container. Still, if there's a cat around, they tend to like to sit and stare at the whole process. Hilarious when they put out their paw to touch....of course a boat horn comes in handy for conditioning them to look but not touch.


----------



## caligrandma5 (Aug 29, 2012)

I wanted a yarn bowl and found some great ones but expensive. I asked a friend who thrift store shops to watch for a large bowl. He found a large wood salad bowl and bought it for $2.00. Best find ever! I also found a smaller ceramic bowl at my local thrift store for $3.00. Great for smaller projects. I love to recycle. Use both depending on project.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

With cats, I cannot use a yarn bowl. With carpal tunnel I can not close the top of plastic bag well enought to the yarn in. I have a lovely wooden "shaker" box with two holes in the lid for yarn. Perfect for 2 at a time socks. I bought it at a craft show as a birthday gift for myself. The artist also had a version with with four holes. http://shakersawdust.com/ShakerSawDust.com/Gallery.html


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> My husband found this great yarn bowl for my birthday last year. I do some intarsia work and I pull the yarn through the holes in the flower. It never tips, and It is a big enough bowl to use two balls of sock yarn together - I put them in two small plastic ziploc bags under neath whatever hole I use. I just love it. I have another one that is a 'bowl' but I don't like it nearly as much . if you are going to make one yourself I would urge you to try this one -- it is hand built with six 'slabs' fitted together over a base. I used to do hand building and it wouldn't be that difficult. I am seriously thinking of going to a pottery place and asking them if I could use some clay to make a slightly bigger one. pm me if you decide to make one -and need any measurements or suggestions. I have absolutely no hesitation in suggesting this shape. I never use my curved bowl now unless it is a second project.
> 
> This is clay, not ceramics -- and it wasn't as pricy as some I have seen. YOu might take the pictures (if you are interested) to a potter and see if they will make one for you like. I missed out that you were looking at ceramics, not pottery. I love working with it - so handy.


I LOVE your bowl and its unique shape. One of the reasons I'm going to take this ceramics class is that most of the bowls I've seen hold only 1 ball, which is fine, but I want one that is a little larger, that will hold 2 or 3 balls. I will PM you for the dimensions. Your DH must be a gem and he has GREAT taste (obviously, he chose you, didn't he)! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Your DH must be a gem and he has GREAT taste (obviously, he chose you, didn't he)! :thumbup: :thumbup:


So, um, I wonder how many funny stories are out there about the looks on our husbands' faces when we ask them to help us design a ball holder....


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

mlsolcz said:


> I use a clay pot a potter friend of mine made for me. Originally it was for a plant but I use it as a knitting bowl and it looks rustic and original. It holds a large ball of yarn and I find that it isn't necessary to have the yarn go though a hole in the side as the yarn never gets tangled and never pops out of the pot. I would recommend before you spend the money, try a pot and see how it works.


This is what I use too, and love it. I went to the second hand store and found a lovely clay bowl meant to hide a flower pot. I love it, the yarn stays inside and does not snag when pulled across the top edge. It is deep enough for the largest ball of yarn and the ball does not pop out, even when there is barely anything left on the ball.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a picture of my yarn bowl made from a favorite tree that went down at our house. My son had a friend make it for me as a Christmas gift last year. I also enjoy looking at all the ideas others have for yarn bowls.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> So, um, I wonder how many funny stories are out there about the looks on our husbands' faces when we ask them to help us design a ball holder....


Dang!!!! I was JUST getting ready to make a joke about a bowl that holds TWO balls.....of COURSE! You beat me to it!!!! :-(


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm like you. I have a wire waste basket, about 18" and also use couple of bags cloth and/or paper that I've used for years. The bowls are beautiful but being disabled I'm apt to drop the bowl, plus I think of all the yarn I could buy with the same money.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

My other yarn bowl also made from tree in my yard..I really prefer a slot for yarn compared to a hole. Yarn bowls do make it difficult for me to take my knitting project along and knit while traveling....I like them all the same though and appreciate the work of art done by others.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

My yarn bowl is actually a rice bowl made at a local pottery. It's deep and curves in at the top a little, with a couple of dips in the lip for a person to lay chopsticks across. Because it's deep, it holds a ball of yarn quite nicely, and so smooth inside, the ball can move however it wants without getting caught on anything. Keeps the dog and cat hair to a minimum, and when working on socks, I can pop the knitting into the bowl to keep things safely together.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

I started with a small ceramic yarn bowl. It was too small and the J hole wasn't glazed so the yarn was roughed up as it passed through. My new and larger bowl was handmade by a local craftsman and it's gorgeous....beautiful wood. Actually I don't really use it when knitting it just collects beautiful yarns and serves as interior decor. Go for something with steep sides though or the yarn will tumble out.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Pumpkin007 said:


> I'd rather buy yarn. There are too many DIY "yarn bowls" ideas available, as you can see by reading some of the other posts.


I agree. I use an empty Quaker Oats container, punch a hole with a paper punch in the middle of the lid and away we go. It holds a 4-8 oz. skein of yarn and the contents were good for you.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I use old crock pot crocks, I have two. I use empty coffee cans. I like little bags from Starbucks, handles are nice for hanging on chair arms.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

The yarn bowls are very attractive but a bit of a luxery item. If I found one at a thrift shop or a yard sale, I might buy it but I can't see any value in having one.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

jocelynedenault said:


> I actually just crocheted a basket (with some leftover very bulky yarn), with a small handle and use it as a yarn bowl (passing the yarn through the small handle). easy and cheap but works fine and you can make a few of different sizes.


Do you have a pattern you can post the link to?


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:
 

> i have become fascinated with yarn bowls. If you look on Etsy, there are so many to choose from and most of them so incredibly beautiful. DonnieK received a beautiful one from a friend who works with disabled individuals who made the bowls.
> 
> I'm thinking that a large bowl would be the most useful, one that holds 2 skeins or cakes of yarn and has 2 j-slots and multiple holes. Needless to say, the few that I saw were EXPENSIVE. So now I'm contemplating taking a ceramics class to make my own.
> 
> My question is how many of you have yarn bowls? Do you use them or are they merely decoration? How many skeins/cakes fit into your yarn bowl? Can you post a picture of your bowl? (I LOVE looking at the pictures of them!!!!)


I use an antique (turning lavendar) water pitcher. It's quite heavy and deep, the yarn comes through the spout.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I use plastic project bags because I like to grab one and go when I expect to have to wait or sit awhile - and it saved an afghan WIP from becoming sticky when a toddler at the eye doctors office had an accident with his beverage right into my knitting, it ended up between bags.


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

I use an old crock-- it's large and the yarn just flows...


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Another of my favorite topics!
Let me begin by saying that I am a klutz. It's sad, but silly, too. I believe that glass was made to be broken. I love glass of all sizes and shapes on my window sills, tho.
As to yarn bowls, I have thoroughly enjoyed the suggestions that everyone has made. 
I have a grand white soup tureen from an auction of long ago; when I set it out to use, finally, my cat scrambled over it and the top hit the floor in pieces. Only days later my DH was able to replace tureen & lid from thrift store. Yea!
I have waited for the white salad bowl (from Walmart?) with the ovals on the sides for handles to show up on our site. I think that AmyKnits had the photo today.
I have several sets of nesting stainless steel bowls with a metal ring on the side of each bowl. These work well, being a good depth and very slippery insides.
Does anyone have a Yarn Bell? What I have seen looks like an upside-down flower pot with a hole in the top for the yarn to feed out of. I have a decorated clay pot that does the job.
As mentioned, I found a bowl at a yard sale that was to be suspended from cords to hang on the porch. The 3 holes need to be enlarged and will be very pretty, as long as I leave it in one place so as to not break it.
I have tried several $1 pitchers that can hold a very large ball/skein, but I don't seem to stay with them.
I love teapots anyway, so I will be on the look out for one that I like, but that it won't kill me if it gets broken. A very fluffy cozy might help -- and then leave it in one place so as to not break it.
I am a confessed baske-holic, too. They are everywhere in my house. I have lined many of them so as to not snag the yarn.
I want to make one of the fabric (hexagon) type holders or the felted kind. I have seen some really sweet ones here and other places.
Thank you for all of the fun here on our KP site. Keeps me out of trouble, sort of. pj


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I have three yarn bowls that I bought new from eBay and love them. I use them as decorations.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

ylostn said:


> Here is a picture of my yarn bowl made from a favorite tree that went down at our house. My son had a friend make it for me as a Christmas gift last year. I also enjoy looking at all the ideas others have for yarn bowls.


Your yarn bowl is especially wonderful because of the origin of its wood. (I cry whenever a tree goes down on its own, but even more when a tree must be taken down.) Thank you so much for sharing! pj


----------



## KS to VA (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been lurking and loving every minute. Just had to add my "two cents" to these comments. I want a ceramic yarn bowl but figure for the price and also how easily it could get broken...am going to try to knit and felt one. Have a bag pattern that can adjust fit and should work perfectly. I know once it is felted I can cut two openings in it. Then thought I would knit some funky items to felt and add. Now if I can just get to it.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you pjstitches :-D 
I do look at my bowl and remember the tree it came from.... yes, I guess you could call me a "tree hugger"! We have lived
here so long I have watched them grow from saplings and some my husband planted. I lost him last week so as you can imagine I shed many tears when I go out and see the leaves turning.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

KathyCayton said:


> Then thought I would knit some funky items to felt and add. Now if I can just get to it.


That's a great idea. My understanding is that crochet can be felted as well. It would be fun to have a yarn bowl with flowers, leaves, and critters on it.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

shepherd said:


> Mine was a gift several years ago and I like it, but it is limited because it has a hole, not a slot, so you can't change yarns easily.


That's what I always wonder about them - love the way they look but don't want to commit to leaving a project in one, especially when I know darned well how long a project could wait to be finished! For me, the slot would be the only practical solution so the bowl could stay "in rotation."


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

A friend recently gave me a yarn holder that holds one ball or skein of yarn. It is plastic with a zip top and a hole in the center of the top to feed the yarn through. It is great, especially for a ball of yarn. Keeps the ball from rolling around and also keeps the yarn clean. It is great for transporting in a tote bag for projects on the go. I just love it. I recently saw the exact same yarn holder in a magazine on sale for $20.00. I am really thankful my friend didn't need hers and gifted it to me. I don't think I would ever want a yarn bowl, as they are heavy and not very portable. A while back, one KPer suggested using an old tea pot as a yarn bowl. You would have to get one that has a large enough opening for the yarn to fit and then you pull the yarn through the spout. If you can find one at a thrift store, that would be less expensive than purchasing an actual yarn bowl. I guess it is just a matter of personal preference. Since I take a lot of my projects with me, the little holder that my friend gave me works just fine.


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

I use mine all the time, really love the way they look with the yarn in them. You don't need a yarn bowl, but need does not always drive the wallet! 
Got mine at the local farmers market, from a local artist.


----------



## admayra (Jan 22, 2013)

Check what I did. I bought a nice planter at Walmart and use it as my yarn bowl. Total cost $10


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> i have become fascinated with yarn bowls. If you look on Etsy, there are so many to choose from and most of them so incredibly beautiful. DonnieK received a beautiful one from a friend who works with disabled individuals who made the bowls.
> 
> I'm thinking that a large bowl would be the most useful, one that holds 2 skeins or cakes of yarn and has 2 j-slots and multiple holes. Needless to say, the few that I saw were EXPENSIVE. So now I'm contemplating taking a ceramics class to make my own.
> 
> My question is how many of you have yarn bowls? Do you use them or are they merely decoration? How many skeins/cakes fit into your yarn bowl? Can you post a picture of your bowl? (I LOVE looking at the pictures of them!!!!)


Unfortunately, I have an 18-month old Boston Terrier who recently "stole" my bamboo knitting needles for a chew toy! (Fortunately, he didn't damage anything else!) So, I have to keep my knitting project in a plastic bag that I can keep in my lap, and put it up high on a counter when I'm not knitting! I DO love the idea of having a pretty Yarn Bowl next to my chair! Good luck in your search.


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

momcos said:


> I received a wooden yarn bowl for Mother's Day. I love it. Here is a link to the company it came from. Mine is a little deeper than the one shown. I would like to have it bigger though to accommodate 2 balls of yarn with 2 J Slots. I like wood because if I had ceramic, I'm sure it would get broken somehow. There is a nice pad on the bottom of the bowl, so there is no scratching of furniture and it stays put.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/150097878/handmade-maple-wooden-yarn-bowl-knitting?ref=related-0


Is there a reason for having a J slot rather than just a hole?


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

Justme said:


> I have three and love them. I would only buy ones that have a slot though. The ones with a hole are nice but if you want to take your project out you cannot. My bowls have both a slot and a hole. I only use the slot. I have a wooden one and love it because I can take it with me and no worries about breaking it. I then have a large and a small pottery one. they are all great but yes they are costly.


Oops! Now I understand the purpose of the J slot! Should have read all of the pages before I asked!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

> one KPer suggested using an old tea pot as a yarn bowl


I love that idea! I tried it with a Japanese rice bowl, and that worked pretty well. You can use either the hole or the chopstick rest. Makes a good needle holder, too :| the big advantage was price, but I'd need one a little fancier than this plain black one.

Ooh, I just tried my teapot. Sherlock approves!


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

wyldwmn said:



> I like the idea of repurposed items for yarn bowls...kind of makes life interesting in a whole different way. A few years back I purchased a couple of the plastic bottle type yarn holders, and what I didn't like was that with only the one hole, there was no option to take the yarn out without cutting it. On the other hand, I like the bottle type holders if I am dragging the project around in places where there is a lot of earth and things that grow and live in the earth. With an open bag, earth and it's beings can get inside more easily, and on more than one occasion where I've taken a bag out to earth country, I've found various hitchhikers upon arriving home. Or sometimes the cat found them first and in chasing the hitchhikers around the house, left the entire posse cowering in the corner, the yarn tangled, and a good section of my lovely work ripped out.


I SO enjoyed your post! You are a talented writer!


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

My husband is a wood turner. So I have many wooden bowls to choose from.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

yarnaplenty said:


> My husband is a wood turner. So I have many wooden bowls to choose from.


A friend of mine has a teenage neighbor who does wood turning. Initially I purchased some gorgeous pens from him made out of different types of wood, including one made of Myrtlewood that is only found here in Oregon and in the holy land. I liked them so much that I asked him to make me some custom-made needle holders from Myrtlewood to hold the larger tapestry-type needles. The recipients (who are knitters) loved them, and I have one that I kept for myself. Also, on a trip to San Francisco a couple of years ago I found a wooden toothpick holder in a tourist shop and use it as a needleholder as well. I also suggested to the shop owner that they put up a sign that it works for needles because people who do needlework don't often find needlework-related souvenirs from places they visit.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

That is wonderful to hear that your neighbors friend that does wood turning is a teenager. Love to see the younger generation doing crafting. Hadn't thought of him making something for me to put my knitting needles in, you have given me an idea. Thanks


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops... pj


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I have watched them grow from saplings and some my husband planted. I lost him last week so as you can imagine I shed many tears when I go out and see the leaves turning.[/quote]

I am so sorry to hear of your recent loss. Please know that I will send prayers and good thoughts to & for you. Paulette J


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Prayers and blessings...


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Isabel L said:


> I bought a beautiful yarn bowl in an art store and although attractive it is not functional enough. Too small.
> I have been making bowls from sewing clothesline cord and with 100' I can shape a large one for $7.99 ( the cost of the cord ). Each one is different and I use different colors of thread, also. For a knitting bowl I sew a loop at the top and fasten it with a pretty button to hold in the yarn when knitting.


Would love to see a photo!


----------



## shamrock429 (Aug 10, 2013)

My son Jeffrey is a pottery wheel genius and he creates beautiful yarn bowls for my LYS to sell. I've found my preference is a bowl that sits below me, usually on the floor, so I do best with a bowl that has a cover or lid with a slot in the lid. For times when I want a yarn corral for my ball of yarn on a table, a "J" slot on the edge and no lid works fine.
Most cakes of yarn will fit in a bowl about 6" in diameter and 5-6" deep. You can order directly from him and get a color & style to fit what you want. Prices run about $25-$30 plus shipping. He's in Denver, Colorado area.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

shamrock429 said:


> My son Jeffrey is a pottery wheel genius and he creates beautiful yarn bowls for my LYS to sell. I've found my preference is a bowl that sits below me, usually on the floor, so I do best with a bowl that has a cover or lid with a slot in the lid. For times when I want a yarn corral for my ball of yarn on a table, a "J" slot on the edge and no lid works fine.
> Most cakes of yarn will fit in a bowl about 6" in diameter and 5-6" deep. You can order directly from him and get a color & style to fit what you want. Prices run about $25-$30 plus shipping. He's in Denver, Colorado area.


Wow....a very talented young man!


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

I use a wooden napkin holder from Target and had my son-in-law use his saw to cut a curly-que in the side. Works great and pretty too.


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Could you PM me his address? Thanks


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I guess I am greedy. I have 3 yarns bowls. One I purchased on KP from a kp husband. It is cherry wood and just lovely. I use it for sock yarn. My daughter purchased one for me for my birthday a couple of years ago. It is pottery. And I just bought another one from Kper in New Zealand. It is just beautiful with the Scottish Thistle all around the rim. It is pottery also. So I guess I am fixed with my private collection. Hee Hee

kk


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> On the other hand, the bowl doesn't have to be round. It could be a square box made by the slab method??


Thnx for the idea...I must repurpose the hinged shoe boxas a yarn bowl/box . In fact \I have 3 hinged shoeboxes. Need more shoeboxes since \I have more than 3 projects on the go.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> Here are some odd ball yarn balls made with fabric and silk ribbon embroidery.
> 
> This first bowl is one that I made myself. The shapes are hexagons. I started by tracing the hexagon shape onto an upholstery fabric that has a very soft hand, drawing the total number of shapes that I needed for all of the panels. In other words, each panel needs two pieces. I then used that dissolving stuff that is sometimes known as "Solvy" to trace the embroidery pattern to ensure that it was the same on each panel, and then embroidered the pieces for the outside. Once the embroidery was finished, I cut cotton batting that was about 1/16" narrower on all sides of the pattern template, and then cut out all of the pieces marked on the upholstery fabric. Once the pieces were cut from the upholstery fabric, I used the sewing machine to add stay stitching on all of the edges, placing that stay stitching a scant 1/6" toward the seam allowance so that I could fold the stay stitching to the inside as I hand-stitched the pieces together. Once the pieces were cut and stitched, I used the template to carefully press the seam allowances to the inside, being careful not to mash the silk ribbon embroidery. Then I inserted the batting pieces, and then I matched the fronts and backs of each section, and used a blind stitch to attach them. Then I used a blind stitch to attach all of the sections to form a ball, and added the dragon fly to the lid. I use this box mainly for crochet thread.
> 
> The second ball, the blue one, was made for me by a friend. The burgundy color ball is very large, and was made for me by a different friend.


Gorgeous yarn "bowls". They have a Victorian flair to them.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> Here are some odd ball yarn balls made with fabric and silk ribbon embroidery.
> 
> This first bowl is one that I made myself. The shapes are hexagons. I started by tracing the hexagon shape onto an upholstery fabric that has a very soft hand, drawing the total number of shapes that I needed for all of the panels. In other words, each panel needs two pieces. I then used that dissolving stuff that is sometimes known as "Solvy" to trace the embroidery pattern to ensure that it was the same on each panel, and then embroidered the pieces for the outside. Once the embroidery was finished, I cut cotton batting that was about 1/16" narrower on all sides of the pattern template, and then cut out all of the pieces marked on the upholstery fabric. Once the pieces were cut from the upholstery fabric, I used the sewing machine to add stay stitching on all of the edges, placing that stay stitching a scant 1/6" toward the seam allowance so that I could fold the stay stitching to the inside as I hand-stitched the pieces together. Once the pieces were cut and stitched, I used the template to carefully press the seam allowances to the inside, being careful not to mash the silk ribbon embroidery. Then I inserted the batting pieces, and then I matched the fronts and backs of each section, and used a blind stitch to attach them. Then I used a blind stitch to attach all of the sections to form a ball, and added the dragon fly to the lid. I use this box mainly for crochet thread.
> 
> The second ball, the blue one, was made for me by a friend. The burgundy color ball is very large, and was made for me by a different friend.


P.S. I love the crocheted item below your yarn "bowls".


----------



## 02KNIT (Apr 23, 2012)

I purchased a lovely bowl and really liked however I tripped and broke it after many hour glued back together and now just put stuff in it and use a lovely band box my husband made me.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

This really happened to me... I couldn't believe it. Just before the 4th of July I went to Hancock's fabric store. They had all the 4th stuff on a display for 75% off. As I looked through the things on display there was this metal orange/rust colored round container with a lid that had 4 holes in the top. I thought it would be perfect for a yarn bowl... The yarn stays off the floor and doesn't get tangled up and you could use up to 4 colors at a time. It's probably almost 5-6 inches tall and about 12 to 14 inches wide. For some reason it wasn't a holiday themed item but I got 75% off so I think it was around $30 or maybe more but I got it for around $8. I'm glad I hadn't invested in some of the beautiful bowls that take my breath away. Before that I was just using a glass globe that was open on the top. I just set the yarn inside it.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> So, um, I wonder how many funny stories are out there about the looks on our husbands' faces when we ask them to help us design a ball holder....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Amy, you misunderstood. I don't have one for 2 balls of yarn, but I sure would like one, since I love the one I have for 1 ball. 
I do think you have enough though. lol
Actually, yours are quite impressive. Knitting and all of it's paraphernalia are so much fun!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> So, um, I wonder how many funny stories are out there about the looks on our husbands' faces when we ask them to help us design a ball holder....


Don't make me laugh out loud. My husband is asleep in the next room!


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if those ice cream containers could be decorated with the duct tape that has different designs. I bought a basket on clearance at Hobby Lobby and thought I would put the duct tape on the outside and put yarn in it.


----------



## grandmatoodie (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a large soup tureen picked up at a yard sale for 2 dollars. I use it with the lid and without the lid by running the yarn through the handle.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> P.S. I love the crocheted item below your yarn "bowls".


That crocheted item is a spider pattern afghan that I picked up at a junk store for $2. I brought it home thinking that for that price it undoubtedly had some defects, but it didn't have anything wrong with it. I have to wonder who took the time to make it because the stitches are beautiful, and how it ended up in a junk store for that price? I've seen it as a kit, but it's not the price of the yarn and pattern that I think about--it's the hands who made it. I'll try to upload a better pic of it.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 2 yarn bowls....my daughters bought one at a wonderful shop in nags head north Carolina called knitting addiction. It holds a large skein of yarn. It has no holes but has a j groove. The other was also a gift a n d has holes plus a groove. It is much smaller and actually fits inside my tote/purse.

There is a ceramics store in town where one can go to paint a pre-made object, have it fired,etc.....they carry a wide variety of bowls, vases, and other containers. I will be going up there to create an original by carefully wet cutting the ceramic and then painting it. It would be kind of like finishing a patch of drywall.

The last idea I have is to decorate dried gourds. I have made birdhouses, and bowls (with and without lids) from the gourds. I plan to use the gourds as part o f a fundraiser for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 2 yarn bowls....my daughters bought one at a wonderful shop in nags head north Carolina called knitting addiction. It holds a large skein of yarn. It has no holes but has a j groove. The other was also a gift a n d has holes plus a groove. It is much smaller and actually fits inside my tote/purse.

There is a ceramics store in town where one can go to paint a pre-made object, have it fired,etc.....they carry a wide variety of bowls, vases, and other containers. I will be going up there to create an original by carefully wet cutting the ceramic and then painting it. It would be kind of like finishing a patch of drywall.

The last idea I have is to decorate dried gourds. I have made birdhouses, and bowls (with and without lids) from the gourds. I plan to use the gourds as part o f a fundraiser for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 2 yarn bowls....my daughters bought one at a wonderful shop in nags head north Carolina called knitting addiction. It holds a large skein of yarn. It has no holes but has a j groove. The other was also a gift a n d has holes plus a groove. It is much smaller and actually fits inside my tote/purse.

There is a ceramics store in town where one can go to paint a pre-made object, have it fired,etc.....they carry a wide variety of bowls, vases, and other containers. I will be going up there to create an original by carefully wet cutting the ceramic and then painting it. It would be kind of like finishing a patch of drywall.

The last idea I have is to decorate dried gourds. I have made birdhouses, and bowls (with and without lids) from the gourds. I plan to use the gourds as part o f a fundraiser for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

I have several basket (Lonengberger) that I use for special. I also have several 'soft' baskets from Ikea that I really like. I can feed yarns though the 'handles' and they hold all my projects.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

shamrock429 said:


> My son Jeffrey is a pottery wheel genius and he creates beautiful yarn bowls for my LYS to sell. I've found my preference is a bowl that sits below me, usually on the floor, so I do best with a bowl that has a cover or lid with a slot in the lid. For times when I want a yarn corral for my ball of yarn on a table, a "J" slot on the edge and no lid works fine.
> Most cakes of yarn will fit in a bowl about 6" in diameter and 5-6" deep. You can order directly from him and get a color & style to fit what you want. Prices run about $25-$30 plus shipping. He's in Denver, Colorado area.


Could you PM me his address as well? I LOVE his design!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

knittykitty said:


> Well, I guess I am greedy. I have 3 yarns bowls. One I purchased on KP from a kp husband. It is cherry wood and just lovely. I use it for sock yarn. My daughter purchased one for me for my birthday a couple of years ago. It is pottery. And I just bought another one from Kper in New Zealand. It is just beautiful with the Scottish Thistle all around the rim. It is pottery also. So I guess I am fixed with my private collection. Hee Hee
> 
> kk


Lucky you! they sound beautiful. Can you post pictures?


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

shanni said:


> One of my daughters bought me one for my birthday this year, I love it and use it all the time, it's the first large double sided bowl on this site with the cats one each side http://www.carcoarpottery.com/other_pottery_26.html


Hi Shanni.

I bought a yarn bowl from Louise at Carcoar for my birthday in July. Although l gave her very little notice, it arrived the day before my birthday. 
My daughter took one look at it and had to get one for herself and another one for my birthday only slightly larger.
She is a lovely person and my daughter now keeps in touch with her regularly on facebook.
By the way, she lives in Adelaide whilst l am in Melbourne. Bowl l purchased was actually from my son - l Did tell him about it after it was done and sorted!! Jay :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have two.. One is beautiful turned wood made by the dh on one of the KP gals and the other is ceramic. I love them, but rarely actually USE them.... When on the go, a cheap, plastic pitcher with a spout is my "yarn bowl". The handle is easy to grab, the plastic makes it waterproof for outdoor knits and keeps the yarn clean.... It goes in my yarn tote or bab easily.... they come in carious sizes as well.... 

That said, I am going to buy another yarn bowl from a potter next time I get over to his studio... I want one with two slots and some holes and his glazes are wonderful.... 
(I too was born in MI and now live in TX>)


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a friend that is a potter, and she made me a beautiful yarn bowl. She didn't know anything about them until I mentioned them and she looked on Etsy. She made a few for a show and did quite well selling them. I love mine!


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

I did the same with a lg ceramic soup tureen but unfortunately I broke it. It did work very well. Looking for another.


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

My favorite yarn bowl is an old pottery bowl I inherited from my late grandmother. This was called her "potato salad" bowl. No explaination needed.  But I use it as my "yarn bowl". It's heavy enough not to move or shift when I pull for more yarn, and has such sentimental value to me, I can't imagine using anything else. My late grandmother was an avid crocheter, but I know she'd be proud that I use her bowl for knitting now. I can visualize her sitting with me, crocheting while I'd knit.


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

She is there...


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I believe that also!  BTW, we've visited your BEAUTIFUL town a few years ago when our son was in the AirForce stationed in Great Falls. Always loved going to Montana.  Happy Sunday to you all!


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy day to you...


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I was in Salvation Army yesterday and there was a great wood bowl for $2.50. WHen I got it home I noticed a "crack" in the rim and the piece came off in my hand. Don't know if I did it when I put it in the car or if it was already there. However, it's in the perfect spot to put the "J" opening for a yarn bowl. I chalked the J in and today Have to find my hand jig saw and see if I have the strength to cut it out. It's beautiful dark wood and nice and deep. Also found a wrapped rope bowl for same price and was amazed last night how many balls of left over yarns it holds.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

chaplainesr said:


> The last idea I have is to decorate dried gourds. I have made birdhouses, and bowls (with and without lids) from the gourds. I plan to use the gourds as part o f a fundraiser for breast cancer awareness.


In Yucatan the Mayan people have uses a type of round gourd. They weave a circle of grasses to put underneath the finished pieces so that the dried gourds (and their contents) don't tip over. When I lived there they sometimes cut the gourds in half to make a bowl shape, and other times they cut the larger gourds off near the top to make a container for hand made tortillas as they came off the "comal" (griddle) and put a napkin over the top that was embellished with some type of embroidery and crochet edging to help keep in the heat and to help keep out small beings that were not invited to the party. I would think other types of dried gourds prepared in this way would be a lovely thread or yarn container, especially considering the different ways they may be decorated. The gourds I saw in Yucatan were a darker brown color, and the people called them "jícaras." As well, in traveling in Guanajuato (another state in Mexico) I found and brought back a basket woven of wide grass that is called a "taxkal" (tash-CALL). It was used in the same way when I was there, i.e., filled with hot tortillas off the griddle and topped with an embellished napkin. I have had it for display and not use because I don't want it to deteriorate, however, it's something that might be found still in some Mexican stores and something that can be made if you like to do basketweaving. And also, also, I have some small baskets that were made for me from pine needles, which have proven to be quite sturdy over the years. There are so many types of containers that can be made from once-living plants!!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> You are so correct. I took a ceramics class in high school and do have some VERY limited experience on the wheel. It's been ages since I've done anything. There are two studios here that offer classes with A LOT of help on the wheel by the resident artist, which I know I will need!! I think this will be really fun.
> 
> MtKnitter, do you create yarn bowls? If so, do you sell them on a website or on Etsy?


I haven't read this entire thread but, it doesn't have to be a thrown bowl. The joy of art is that you can be creative with techniques. Why not do a coil or slab yarn bowl?! I am already thinking up coil patterns and may put the yarn down for a bit to make my own!


----------



## kimjones2851 (Apr 8, 2013)

My husband made yarn bowls for my mom and me. We got the bowls at IKEA. He used a rotary tool to cut the curve out, sanded it and used Formsby's Tung Oil Finish. It took about 4 hours and $8 per bowl.


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Just gorgeous, he's very creative-- would he feel like doing more? I have no IKEA and no husband now either... I'd pay for one...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

> I have no IKEA and no husband now either... I'd pay for one...


You'd pay for one husband or bowl? LOL! 

But I actually agree here, that's a great solution and makes me think I need to talk to my woodworking son.


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL---I would love a bowl like that!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you're in my prayers, I lost my gentleman friend last Feb 26, 2012 and it still hurts.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I found a yarn bowl at a craft fair. I only paid $18.00. It is very nice. Medium to large size.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

wyldwmn said:


> In Yucatan the Mayan people have uses a type of round gourd. They weave a circle of grasses to put underneath the finished pieces so that the dried gourds (and their contents) don't tip over. When I lived there they sometimes cut the gourds in half to make a bowl shape, and other times they cut the larger gourds off near the top to make a container for hand made tortillas as they came off the "comal" (griddle) and put a napkin over the top that was embellished with some type of embroidery and crochet edging to help keep in the heat and to help keep out small beings that were not invited to the party. I would think other types of dried gourds prepared in this way would be a lovely thread or yarn container, especially considering the different ways they may be decorated. The gourds I saw in Yucatan were a darker brown color, and the people called them "jícaras." As well, in traveling in Guanajuato (another state in Mexico) I found and brought back a basket woven of wide grass that is called a "taxkal" (tash-CALL). It was used in the same way when I was there, i.e., filled with hot tortillas off the griddle and topped with an embellished napkin. I have had it for display and not use because I don't want it to deteriorate, however, it's something that might be found still in some Mexican stores and something that can be made if you like to do basketweaving. And also, also, I have some small baskets that were made for me from pine needles, which have proven to be quite sturdy over the years. There are so many types of containers that can be made from once-living plants!!


Very interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

You can go to knit freedom.com and go under household items. Yarn bowls.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am currently using a fancy gift bag that was too nice to throw away. I simply punched a hole in the side to thread the yarn through and away we go!


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I just use a big old wooden salad bowl was in the cupboard and not being used any more. Recycled!


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

I am using a gift bowl from Trinidad and Tobago... Beautiful and not just sitting there collecting dust


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Catneil11 said:


> I am currently using a fancy gift bag that was too nice to throw away. I simply punched a hole in the side to thread the yarn through and away we go!


That is a great idea. If you are using more than one yarn on the project, you could use a large gift bag and punch enough holes for all the yarn. I just love your idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

I loved the idea for using a nice pot-- I had one with no plant to put in it and it's perfect... Thanks all!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Um.....this may sound gross, but I have an antique porcelain bed pan that has served very nicely in the past, as well as an antique "male" bed pan that serves quite nicely. When not in use, they sit nicely on the counter in the powder room with silk flowers in them.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Too much fun!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

My yarn bowl is a $1 plastic juice container from the dollar store. Has a handle, spout, and a cover. Works for me. And can go anywhere.


----------



## Cajun Knitter (Aug 10, 2013)

Bad enough that I have a yarn addiction. After seeing all these beautiful bowls, how will I tell my husband I now have a yarn bowl craving too! Went to Tuesday morning yesterday and spent on some awesome sock yarn which I do not have in my yarn stash. Upon getting home and looking at the 6 skeins I bought, plan on returning today for a little more.....


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a yarn bowl I got from aaharrison on etsy. I LOVE it. It holds 1 skein of yarn. Which I can't leave out, because my cat gets into it. The bowl also has a cat on it, and the cat's tail makes the cut for the yarn. 

I have done ceramics before. I love it. I threw pottery in high school and college. I completely love it. But, it's not an exact science, at all. I bought my yarn bowl because I wanted a NICE one, not some cock-eyed thing I would have made! 

Maybe one of those paint your own pottery places has a bowl you could use as a yarn bowl. You may really enjoy a ceramic class.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

puckfouse said:


> I loved the idea for using a nice pot-- I had one with no plant to put in it and it's perfect... Thanks all!


that's exactly what I use - a nice, heavy clay pot that was originally meant to hide a large pot. I love it because it is deep and the ball never bounces out


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Look in Garage Sales, I found one this week it's beautiful, I paid $1.00. The price was like she gave to me for free. Love it


----------



## EliseG33 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

